# Re: J0696 and 90782



## Kar116 (Feb 13, 2013)

*Re: J0696 and 90782*

I have a claim that kicks out the 90782 cpt code.  is there another code that could be used with the J0696 for antibiotic injection of ceftriaxone injection?  Also 99.21 is not a dx code but merely a procedure code, right?  Help please.  Primary dx is 382.00.  Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 13, 2013)

99.21 is a procedure code for inpatient facility use only
90782 was deleted several years ago
You need to consult your CPT book for updated codes.
I do not usually post the correct codes as I feel this is something you must discover.


----------

